# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Максим Климов. Авиация ВМФ. Была. Есть? Будет?

## Д.Срибный

Максим Климов. Авиация ВМФ. Была. Есть? Будет?

http://www.airforce.ru/history/naval/index.htm

----------


## Юрий

> Максим Климов. Авиация ВМФ. Была. Есть? Будет?
> 
> http://www.airforce.ru/history/naval/index.htm


Интересно, но не бесспорно. Неплохо бы обсудить на форуме.

----------


## Герман

Ребят, я чё подумал. Шо ж мы говорим одно, а делаем совсем другое?  :Confused: Не, я в том смысле, шо полвека кричим: "Надо строить авианосцы", а сами шо?
 Я долго валялся со смеху перед телевизором, от того, шо в телепередаче про ТАВКР "Кузнецов" какой-то американский "деятель" сказал: "Чё Россия должна строить авианосцы, типа хай у нас покупают"

P.S. Долгое время жил в Одессе, простите за написание.

----------


## Nazar

> Я долго валялся со смеху перед телевизором, от того, шо в телепередаче про ТАВКР "Кузнецов" какой-то американский "деятель" сказал: "Чё Россия должна строить авианосцы, типа хай у нас покупают"


Это сказал не просто "деятель" , э :Tongue: то сказал президент.

----------


## Любомирский

он помимо авианосцев сказал, что амеры нам построят ядерный зонтик. Большой шутник

----------


## Герман

Може они ещё нам передадут и чертежи "Томкетов" и "Хорнетов", раз им так хочется сделать нам какой-нить "Интерпид" ? Ишь, какие добрые!

----------

